# Incoming phone calls won't come through speakers



## thecrazylady (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a Pioneer DEH-P6100BT. It has bluetooth and after syncing it with my phone, incoming and outgoing calls came through fine. On one incoming call I tried to answer it on the faceplate instead of on my phone and never did get that call, but in the process, did something so that now my incoming calls do halt the music and notify me of a call, but does not put the call through my speakers. I would think I muted it, but have tried several things in the manual and can't get it back. I have also done a reset to factory settings and still have the problem. :upset: Anyone have any solution for me?


----------



## thecrazylady (Jul 10, 2010)

OK, so maybe not a solution, but does anyone have any thoughts, ideas, suggestions?


----------

